# $0.50 Tip = Insult or just be Grateful ? Flex Delivery NOT Prime Now



## sillywabbit (May 24, 2016)

Ok, I got a $0.50 tip this weekend. I would post a screen shot, but the app wont let me.

See Nov 19th. I worked a day block of 3 hours for $54 and an evening block of 3 hours for $57. Total should be $111, but I got $0.50 extra ... Yippie!?!? See break down below:

3 hour Day block: 3 x 18 = $54
3 hour evening block: 3 x 19 = $57
Total = $111.00
Amount paid: $111.50

Surplus of $0.50.

Would you consider this an insult or just be grateful?

BTW, I am working Flex .com deliveries, NOT Prime Now/Hot Wheels/etc.

Edit:. Got someone to take a picture.

*Update*:. I think I have it figured out.

On one of my routes, I had a package that said it was late in red.

I am wondering if that is a Prime Now package that was suppose to be delivered within 2 hours.

I think whoever originally had that package didn't deliver it and it was resorted and assigned to me.


----------



## soypana (Jun 21, 2016)

I don't know how you got a tip in the first place for a .com order, must be a glitch. 
Anyways you should be grateful if it was for an order less than $5.00 otherwise it's an insult lol.


----------



## businessgamer85 (Nov 19, 2016)

sillywabbit said:


> Ok, I got a $0.50 tip this weekend. I would post a screen shot, but the app wont let me.
> 
> Would you consider this an insult or just be grateful?
> 
> BTW, I am working Flex .com deliveries, NOT Prime Now/Hot Wheels/etc.


sorry noob here I didnt know you could get tipped on .com I was drenched in the rain even slipped on a stair... I got $1 on DD... they wanna even out the amount to the nearest 10 being cheap imop.


----------



## silentguy (Oct 27, 2016)

I've never been tipped on .com


----------



## Basmati (Sep 14, 2014)

I got tipped once but it was cash. Guy had called support saying he was leaving for the airport and really needed his package soon. Support called me and asked me to deliver it for him immediately. He gave me a $5.


----------



## Sweitzeram (Mar 26, 2016)

You didn't get tipped. The block you picked up was probably at a slightly higher rate than normal and you didn't notice it when picking it up.


----------



## soypana (Jun 21, 2016)

Sweitzeram said:


> You didn't get tipped. The block you picked up was probably at a slightly higher rate than normal and you didn't notice it when picking it up.


Assuming it was an 3 hour block then that's an increased rate of .16 per hour. 
Now that's an insult.


----------



## aeiou_- (Jul 5, 2015)

Maybe the tipped you a $few bucks.50


----------



## businessgamer85 (Nov 19, 2016)

I just got a 2nd block right now for tomorrow...$55.50 5-8pm maybe thats the .50? never seen this before...


----------



## sillywabbit (May 24, 2016)

businessgamer85 said:


> I just got a 2nd block right now for tomorrow...$55.50 5-8pm maybe thats the .50? never seen this before...


I am pretty sure is was $19 per hour.

It was a 6 to 9 pm block. $19 x 3 = $57


----------



## amazonflexguy (Nov 19, 2016)

sillywabbit said:


> View attachment 76689
> Ok, I got a $0.50 tip this weekend. I would post a screen shot, but the app wont let me.
> 
> See Nov 19th. I worked a day block of 3 hours for $54 and an evening block of 3 hours for $57. Total should be $111, but I got $0.50 extra ... Yippie!?!?
> ...


A


----------



## amazonflexguy (Nov 19, 2016)

sillywabbit said:


> I am pretty sure is was $19 per hour.
> 
> It was a 6 to 9 pm block. $19 x 3 = $57


It's a pay decrease. Now making 18.5 not 19 for evening drops


----------



## amazonflexguy (Nov 19, 2016)

In some markets we were getting 19 per hour for evening drops. They have dropped that to 18.50 per hour. So when you pick up a 3 hour block, you get that .50 cents


----------



## sillywabbit (May 24, 2016)

amazonflexguy said:


> In some markets we were getting 19 per hour for evening drops. They have dropped that to 18.50 per hour. So when you pick up a 3 hour block, you get that .50 cents


This is the break down:

3 hour Day block: 3 x 18 = $54
3 hour evening block: 3 x 19 = $57
Total = $111.00

My picture shows $111.50

Where did the extra $0.50 come from?

As another poster above mentioned, it could be a glitch, but I don't know and will likely not ask Amazon since it was a positive in my favor however very small.


----------



## amazonflexguy (Nov 19, 2016)

sillywabbit said:


> This is the break down:
> 
> 3 hour Day block: 3 x 18 = $54
> 3 hour evening block: 3 x 19 = $57
> ...


All I know is all of my evening blocks are no longer 19 bucks an hour. They are coming out at 18.50 per hour evenings and 18 bucks an hour for days


----------



## aeiou_- (Jul 5, 2015)

3 hours x $18.50=$55.50.

Sorry, no one is tipping you. Haha


----------



## sillywabbit (May 24, 2016)

aeiou_- said:


> 3 hours x $18.50=$55.50.
> 
> Sorry, no one is tipping you. Haha


 Using your math:

3 hour Day block: 3 x 18 = $54
3 hour evening block: 3 x 18.50 = $55.50
Total = $109.50

My total of actual of payment for the day is $111.50

Based on your math, I have a surplus of $2.00 now. Glitch or tip?

=P


----------



## aeiou_- (Jul 5, 2015)

haha. okay, I tap out.

well, we know flex doesn't tip.

were any of your early block hours after 5p.m.?


----------



## sillywabbit (May 24, 2016)

aeiou_- said:


> haha. okay, I tap out.
> 
> well, we know flex doesn't tip.
> 
> were any of your early block hours after 5p.m.?


Yes (6 pm to 9 pm), i calculated it at 3 hours x $19 = $57


----------



## aeiou_- (Jul 5, 2015)

sillywabbit said:


> Yes (6 pm to 9 pm), i calculated it at 3 hours x $19 = $57


Just take the money and run.


----------



## sweatypawz (Aug 6, 2016)

If it's more than $18 an hr, we should just be thankful flex drivers and praise the Amazon gods.


----------



## sillywabbit (May 24, 2016)

Update:. I think I have it figured out.

On one of my routes, I had a package that said it was late in red.

I am wondering if that is a Prime Now package that was suppose to be delivered within 2 hours.

I think whoever originally had that package didn't deliver it and it was resorted and assigned to me.


----------



## Anon2163 (May 30, 2016)

The $1 raise for post Black Friday deliveries now that's an insult. My last holiday it was 74 pkgs in 4 hrs and 140+ in 8. Maybe $1 at 3 hrs will be a reasonable achievable amount of pkgs? I found the 00.16 an hour raise humorous and odd. I've had day time shifts ending in .50 for 3hrs. I have a picture of a 4 hr that I took in awe last week that the one day I can't work there's good blocks just sitting for minutes . Support will email you your blocks pay within 24...48...72? Hours if you ask. If you were late with a package you wouldn't be getting ANY tips except one on customer expectations via email and a penalty❌; that would be my concern.


----------



## sillywabbit (May 24, 2016)

Anon2163 said:


> The $1 raise for post Black Friday deliveries now that's an insult. My last holiday it was 74 pkgs in 4 hrs and 140+ in 8. Maybe $1 at 3 hrs will be a reasonable achievable amount of pkgs? I found the 00.16 an hour raise humorous and odd. I've had day time shifts ending in .50 for 3hrs. I have a picture of a 4 hr that I took in awe last week that the one day I can't work there's good blocks just sitting for minutes . Support will email you your blocks pay within 24...48...72? Hours if you ask. If you were late with a package you wouldn't be getting ANY tips except one on customer expectations via email and a penalty❌; that would be my concern.


Thanks for the post.

Glad to see you got the $0.50 as well.

The only thing different from yours and mine is on my offers, it doesn't show the extra $0.50, but when I get paid for the day, the additional $0.50 shows up.

It happened to me again, I got an additional $0.50. I guess Amazon knew I needed laundry money. Haha

So we can scratch out that this was a tip.

Thanks


----------

